# Grasshopper



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

November 29th and the Grasshoppers are still kicking it at my house. Weird!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I was at my cabin the other day and saw 2 of them. The cabin is at 8600'. Couldn't believe it here was still some around. 
The good thing.....they are pretty lethargic and easy to step on.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

As long as it is warm they will be out. A nice prolonged period of below freezing weather will cure the problem until it warms back up.

Just imagine how much better all the fauna that likes to forage on them will be if they are out year round. LOL


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The day after Thanksgiving I was swatting at wasps that were buzzing around me trying to light me up. The good thing about this time of year is supposed to be that the cold has sent those things back to hell where they belong. I saw a bunch of box elder bugs milling around too.


----------

